# Cavs to sign Jelani Mcoy



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

they probably gonna sign him on thursday


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1064914263164350.xml

------------


> Also, the Cavs are expected to sign free-agent center Jelani McCoy on Thursday. McCoy, who's entering his sixth season, averaged 6.8 points and 5.3 rebounds last season for Toronto. He also had a career-high 16 points against Chicago and a career-high 15 rebounds at San Antonio last season.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

nice pick-up at this point in the year...he brings some engergy o the floor and can finish off some Lebron penetration. Not a world beater, but i think he is a bit underated.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> nice pick-up at this point in the year...he brings some engergy o the floor and can finish off some Lebron penetration. Not a world beater, but i think he is a bit underated.


NO WAY!!

TOM, I understand you because you didn't watch all 82 Raptors game last season, if you did, I bet you 1 million dollar that you won't be saying the comment u said above.

Jelani McCoy is flat out the worst player in the league, every time he touches the ball he travels, he doesn't know how to do a shot fake, and he has the fundamental basketball skill of a 3 year old kid. The worst thing about McCoy is that he doesn't uses his BRAIN once in the game, all his decisions are as ratarded as they can be, forcing shots, refuses to pass out, and he's just a such horrible player. 

Cav fans, trust me, as a Raptors fan, I watch McCoy played as our starting centre, and all I can say is, I wish we have Chris Dudley!


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm a raps fan too, and i watched all the games as well.....

I suggest u guys just take toiletscrubber's word for it....Jeloni McCoy flat out Sux!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Jelani McCoy is flat out the worst player in the league


Nah... McCoy sucks... But he's not the worse... There's plenty of players who take the title for stealin paychecks... Zhizhi..B.Simmons..Polynice..Potapenko..L.Woods..A.DeClercq and C.Booth... Jus to name a few... Peace


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Nah... McCoy sucks... But he's not the worse... There's plenty of players who take the title for stealin paychecks... Zhizhi..B.Simmons..Polynice..Potapenko..L.Woods..A.DeClercq and C.Booth... Jus to name a few... Peace


ZhiZhi has good range on his shots, yes, he plays no defense, but he's still got the fundmentals, he has footworks and such, and that's why he made it to the NBA.

Bobby Simmons if you acutaly watch the later part of the season, he's getting good minutes with the Wizards and played for well

Polynice used to be pretty good, remember he's a old old old players, and when he's young, he's actually not that bad compare to centres today

Potapenko - well, at least he averages 10 ppg two seasons in a row, which McCoy will never did.

L.Woods - He's not really stealing paychecks, he's young atheletic, and when he started for the Wolves at the beginning of the season, he looks promising, but he's just benched and won't given any minute.

Booth was a very good shot blocker when he's healthy

DeClerq basically is the Charles Oakley for the Magics so he's contributing, nothing spectacular but steady.

McCoy on the other hand, has nothing the above players had, but wait, he has something that none of those players will ever have. A STUPID MIND, McCoy is the most retarded player ever, maybe u can argue that he could have learn the skills he need during the summer, but the fact that he acts sooo stupid in the game is almost impossible to improve.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

not to be mean, who played well on the Raptors last year?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> not to be mean, who played well on the Raptors last year?


Well, Alvin Williams has a career year, so is JYD. Rafer Alston showed he's NBA talent.

speaking of Rafer Alston, here is the perfect comparation, some players appear to suck coz they never get the playing time. (Kwame Brown) So Alston and McCoy two players come into the Raptors team, looking for a spot in the NBA. Alston playes soo well, and totally deserve to be a NBA players, McCoy gets more minutes and chances than Alston, but he sucks soooo badly!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he's a fine third string center. he can block shots and finish with dunks.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> ZhiZhi has good range on his shots, yes, he plays no defense, but he's still got the fundmentals, he has footworks and such, and that's why he made it to the NBA


He has no clue on O or D... If your 7 feet and all you can do is shoot trey's... Your of no use to most NBA teams include'n my Clipps... He's considered such an asset to the team that management wen't and brought a better Zhizhi clone in named Drobjnak... Go figure



> Bobby Simmons if you acutaly watch the later part of the season, he's getting good minutes with the Wizards and played for well


He's trash... The only reason he had a contract was cuzza MJ... He won't play more than 3.5 mins for the Clipps... LMAO... Simmons = 3.5 mins



> Polynice used to be pretty good, remember he's a old old old players, and when he's young, he's actually not that bad compare to centres today


Are you serious... He's not even a top 15 C right now... He hasn't played in two years... Haywood..Marc Jackson..Mohammed..Magloire..Swift..Stepania..Ely..Rooks..Drob..Campbell..Okur..Diop and lord knows who else are all better than an ancient Poly



> L.Woods - He's not really stealing paychecks, he's young atheletic, and when he started for the Wolves at the beginning of the season, he looks promising, but he's just benched and won't given any minute.


Young..Athletic wit Potential without any production = 0 IMO... He had the opportunity to start and blew it... What will ya say when he's riddin the pine in Center less MIA?... Undersized B.Grant and Samaki Walker will man the 5 before Woods even takes his warmup off... He couldn't get quality mins in Minni cuz he couldn't keep his mouth shut and play team ball



> DeClerq basically is the Charles Oakley for the Magics so he's contributing, nothing spectacular but steady.


That mighta been the cruelest thing I've ever heard anyone say... In DeClercq's greatest Gator day's he didn't have half the heart..hustle nor skills of a grinder like Oak

Don't take offense to my arguements but all of those players I mentioned are below average... Peace


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Jelani McCoy does suck very very bad, but he has 1 skill no player in the NBA has: Screaming every minute. AHHHH........ AHHHHHHHHHHH.....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think alot of people arent giving McCoy enough credit. I saw plenty of Raptors games last year, and hes not THAT bad. Sure he'll never be a prime time guy, but hes a so-so backup who in sparring minutes can be an ok addition to the team. I dont think the Cavs will regret signing him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McCoy wasn't bad last year. I looked him up on ESPN. Look at these stats per 48 minutes. 16 points 1.5 assists 12.5 rebounds 5.7 fouls (haha) 3.4 TOs 2.1 blocks .98 steals 54.8% Also i saw he only played in 67 games and only started 25. His regular numbers in his 20 minutes per game looked like this. 6.8 points 0.6 assists 5.3 rebounds 2.4 fouls 1.4 TOs .42 steals 54.8% McCoy isn't a great starter but is a pretty good backup. He's probably not too great on offense considering his minimal points and turnovers but seems to be a pretty good rebounder. I wouldn't take him over Foster or Pollard on the Pacers but the Cavs really need him.:yes:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take him over Foster or Pollard on the Pacers but the Cavs really need him.:yes:


Haha... yeah, you guys let a good center go, for a couple of true stiffs, and you say we need McCoy? We've got an All-star center in Z, and a young cat who has more potential than the rag-a-muffins you got at center. You let Brad Miller go... a decent shooting center with a tough attitude, for Greg "freakin'" Foster.....lol....nice........:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha... yeah, you guys let a good center go, for a couple of true stiffs, and you say we need McCoy? We've got an All-star center in Z, and a young cat who has more potential than the rag-a-muffins you got at center. You let Brad Miller go... a decent shooting center with a tough attitude, for Greg "freakin'" Foster.....lol....nice........:laugh:


I'm just saying both Z and Diop are injury-prone. Ummm now we have 2 centers that don't score but are very good rebounders. with harrington and jo that's really all we need from them. We we let brad miller go because he wanted to many $$$ and we got scot pollard in return not greg foster.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jelani... what can I say...
He has a good attitude. If he continues to work on his game he can be a respectable 3rd string C. But I really doubt he develops into more than that. At least he's got a job.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> we got scot pollard in return not greg foster.


lol... Pollard, Foster... lol, it don't really matter... they are stiffs... journeymen. Try to spin it how ever you need to, but you lost one of the top 4 centers in the east for nobodies. (I liked Miller's game a lot. In fact, I think he is a solid center, and I love his attitude.) If you're expecting rebounding from these jokers, Pollard ain't gonna get you 16 boards a game. He probably won't even average 10 boards. He ain't gonna average 10 points a game. He will give you 6 good fouls a game and a variety of hair styles. Well, that, and he's cheap....lol:laugh:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Haha... yeah, you guys let a good center go, for a couple of true stiffs, and you say we need McCoy? We've got an All-star center in Z, and a young cat who has more potential than the rag-a-muffins you got at center. You let Brad Miller go... a decent shooting center with a tough attitude, for Greg "freakin'" Foster.....lol....nice......


Talk about vengeful... you completely misinterpreted the entire post. What does letting Miller go have to do with Jelani McCoy?

Pollard and Foster are good backups, check their 01-02 numbers. The reason they couldn't bring back Miller is because they couldn't afford him. Jermaine O'Neal will see time at center this year too, which is ok because the team has depth at PF.

Z and Diop are injury prone, and Mihm will see most of his time at PF this year. That leaves Stewart (also injury prone), and Sundov. So how is it the Cavs don't need McCoy more than the Pacers?


----------

